

EduHack - New Career, without going back to school - mgadams3
http://eduhack.me/

======
jozan
The site doesn't seem legit for me. I got the following email from them after
sign-up:

Thank you for signing up for EduHack!

You can really help us out by sharing with your unique URL with your friends:

[http://eduhack.me?lrRef=jP0nK](http://eduhack.me?lrRef=jP0nK)

You can always find out how many people you have referred

by coming back to [http://eduhack.me](http://eduhack.me) and entering your
email address again.

Thank you, The EduHack Team

e: I don't know how to quote :/

~~~
rpicard
I'm pretty sure that's just the default LaunchRock email.

------
eddflrs
Is this solely for developers or does it cover other fields?

------
johnminter
any site that you can't examine before signing up sends a red flag.

------
jvh23
Sketch.

